# Friday house sessions



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Back on the air waves right now, subbjam 104.7fm around the capital or on line at www.subjam.com 12-2

if you like you soulful house the first half will be right up your street for the guys in to the more club/prog stuuf we got plenty of that comming up too


----------

